
Comcast Is Said to Be in Talks to Acquire DreamWorks Animation - jrwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/27/business/dealbook/comcast-is-said-to-be-in-talks-to-acquire-dreamworks-animation.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
tzs
If anything happens that prevents them from finishing "How To Train Your
Dragon 3", I am going to be very annoyed.

------
wodahs02
Is there any other company who cares as little as their customers as Comcast?

